# My sister is a permanent resident in Oz can i go live with her?



## andy.wirral (May 19, 2011)

Hello all. My UK born sister is working as a nurse in Sydney and is now a permanent resident and will become a citizen soon. She is splitting up from her Australian husband and has a 2 year old daughter and plans to stay in Oz. My question is that she wants me, my wife and 2 kids to go live with her. She says she can sponsor me as I'm her brother and in turn should be able to take my wife and kids. I'm a Brit as is my sister. Is this possible? I'd love to go live there but as I'm not a brain surgeon or rocket scientist it looks unlikely I'd get in. Any help or advise would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi - if she has been a PR for over 2 years (employed), then she should be able to sponsor you. It would be visa subclass 176 (as a relative sponsorship, vs. state sponsorship). Here's the page to look up the info:

Visa subclass 176

It does still require that you have an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL). 

OTHERWISE, here are some OTHER visas that may fit - these are not worker visas, so do not require that you have an occupation on the list - these assume you are applying for the visa while still in the UK (not in Australia):

Other family visa options - applying from outside of Australia

And more visa options (this would be if you apply for the visa from within Australia as opposed to applying for it while you are still in the UK):

Other family visa options - applying from within Australia

Makes your head spin, doesn't it?  Good luck to you, I hope this helped!


----------



## andy.wirral (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Looks quite promising. Will read up on the different rules. Thanks again.


----------



## andy.wirral (May 19, 2011)

andy.wirral said:


> Thanks for the info. Looks quite promising. Will read up on the different rules. Thanks again.


My sister is now by herself with her daughter from her ex australian partner. She has no other family members in Australia. The marriage break up involved violence and she said to me that the social workers and lawyers she's been speaking to have said she's allowed to have family members come and live with her. I'm not sure if this is true or she's misunderstood what they've said. She's been employed throughout her stay in the country so that should work in our/her favour. 

I have 2 other sisters in the UK. One I see once a year and one I don't have any contact with. Our mother lives in Spain so a rather fractured family. Not sure if this will make any difference.


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

andy.wirral said:


> My sister is now by herself with her daughter from her ex australian partner. She has no other family members in Australia. The marriage break up involved violence and she said to me that the social workers and lawyers she's been speaking to have said she's allowed to have family members come and live with her. I'm not sure if this is true or she's misunderstood what they've said. She's been employed throughout her stay in the country so that should work in our/her favour.
> 
> I have 2 other sisters in the UK. One I see once a year and one I don't have any contact with. Our mother lives in Spain so a rather fractured family. Not sure if this will make any difference.


You might want to consult with a migration agent to determine which is your best visa option.


----------



## andy.wirral (May 19, 2011)

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

You can not simply go and live with her regardless of if there has been violence or anything else. As your sister she can sponsor you for a skilled visa but that would also require you to have a skilled occupation, qualifications and work experience. Her working is of no relevance, it is what you work as that matters? 

There is no visa that allows unskilled people to go and live in Australia unless it is the partner, child or parent of an Australian citizen.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

andy.wirral said:


> Hello all. My UK born sister is working as a nurse in Sydney and is now a permanent resident and will become a citizen soon. She is splitting up from her Australian husband and has a 2 year old daughter and plans to stay in Oz. My question is that she wants me, my wife and 2 kids to go live with her. She says she can sponsor me as I'm her brother and in turn should be able to take my wife and kids. I'm a Brit as is my sister. Is this possible? I'd love to go live there but as I'm not a brain surgeon or rocket scientist it looks unlikely I'd get in. Any help or advise would be appreciated. Cheers.


ucan go chk visa 115 but waiting time 15 to 20 years ull be an old man by then

option 2 is visa 176 family sponsor but u have to have mad skillzz check sol1 kist ur job should be in da list


----------



## andy.wirral (May 19, 2011)

Read the form 115, and also the cap thing. Didn't think it would take 15-20 years. I'll be in my mid 50s then!!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

The Last Remaining Relative Visa takes 15 years plus to be granted. BUT you only qualify for it if your only living relatives and those of your spouse are in Australia. You have a mother in spain do you not? Any siblings, another parent and the same for your wife means you are not eligible. 

And you will find this forum is very inclusive and has members from all over the world who speak a variety of languages including but not limited to english.


----------



## andy.wirral (May 19, 2011)

My wife is Asian and has no family in the UK. I don't see my other sisters much. 

Writing chk instead of check is pure laziness. Nothing to do with bad spelling.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

And your comment was offensive end of. 

You still can not apply for the LRR because you have siblings and a mother alive and well. As does your wife elsewhere in the world. The fact you do not see them is irrelevant. The person applying has to have no living relatives anywhere else which you have. 

Remaining Relative Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 115)
*
This visa is for you if both of these apply:

you have a brother, sister, parent (or step-equivalent) who is an Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen usually resident in Australia

you and your partner have no brothers, sisters, non-dependent children, parents (or step-equivalents) other than those in Australia.*_
_
Says nothing about if you speak to them or not.


----------



## andy.wirral (May 19, 2011)

Well that's true. I could be Oliver Twist with no one in the world. 

Anyway just making some preliminary enquires here and there. 

Not my fault people think it's appropriate to use "text speak" to get their point across. Waste of time in my book.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

As well as being oliver twist how about being the grammar nazi  Nobody cares about txt speak 

Do you or your wife have a profession to speak of? Have you looked on the Government site Skillselect

Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration


----------



## andy.wirral (May 19, 2011)

My wife works in retail and I have my own business importing from Asia and selling locally. No real skills involved. Business ticks over nicely but don't need to be a brain surgeon to run it unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

If it is successful you might be able to get a business visa to transfer it to Australia 

Visa Options - Business - Visas & Immigration

Doesn't require qualifications but does require you business to have a high turnover.


----------

